# "LIVE SHOW TONIGHT"



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

"LIVE" show tonight come and join us for some edumacational fun with Noel and myself!! Tonight 7-9pm MST! See ya there!!

Crazy Train Guy's Garden Railroad Channel - Mogulus Live Broadcast


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Nicky, please use singular instead of plural...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well i keep saying I'll make it. Going to really try to remember tonight. Of course got to fight off the sleep mofr. Later RJD


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Opening ceremonies of the winter Olympics may give you just a bit of competition. I'll be taking the wife out for her birthday tonight. 

I tried to jump in last Friday, but had problems signing up with whatever it is. I could watch, but couldn't participate. 

Have fun!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 12 Feb 2010 03:13 PM 
Nicky, please use singular instead of plural...


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Del just type in a ficticious name like graphic guy or letterman, or something it will give you access then! Olympics? What's that? Hah LOL I'm not much into that other than the opening and closing thingy! Join us if you can! Regal


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Or you could punch in Sir Nicky of NY that always works







Or King Nicky which ever you prefer.......... HE HE HE


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Dang it Nicky found us AGAIN!! How does he do that?????? Hah LOL 

Gonna have to tighten up the security AGAIN


----------

